# Frage an die Taurenkenner



## Bupf (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich versuche mich so kurz wie möglich zu halten, um nicht zuviel der hoffentlich bald kommenden Geschichte zu verraten. Es ist schon eine Zeit her, das ich mit WOW begonnen habe und meinen kleinen Blutritter zum Leben erweckt habe. Die Zeit verging und aus dem tapferen Verteidiger der Immersangwalde wurde ein grosser Heiler im Krieg gegen die Geisel. Als braver RP Spieler durfte deshalb auch mein Abgang aus WOW nicht ohne Geschichte stattfinden und der Blutritter ging in Donnerfels in „Rente“, wollte nicht mehr an vorderster Front kämpfen sondern das Leid der Verletzten nach den Schlachten lindern.



 Die Zeit verging und der Paladin verlor durch diverse Umstände seine heilende Kräfte bis fast nichts mehr übrig blieb. Mit Hilfe seines guten Freundes – eines Taurens – konnte der Blutelfe jedoch die seelischen Wunden heilen und ging den Weg der Jagd, wurde von den Tauren aufgenommen und in ihren Traditionen gelehrt. Aus dem Paladin wurde ein Jäger und so hat er Frieden mit sich selbst geschlossen. Hier würde also die Geschichte meines Blutelfs wieder in WOW anfangen.



 Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Weiss jemand der diverse Geschichten von WOW gelesen hat, ob die Tauren jemanden einer andern Fraktion bei sich aufnehmen und als „Bruder“ behandeln würden? Ich weiss z.B. das Tauren beim „Erwachsenwerden“ einen weiteren Namen wählen, ist soetwas theoretisch auch für einene Aufgenommenen möglich?



 Der Fantasie ist keine Grenzen gesetzt, deshalb wären diese Details ohne Probleme in meine Geschichte einzuflechten. Falls aber vielleicht in einer offiziellen Geschichte erwähnt wird, dass die Tauren da zu eigenbrötlerisch sind und sowas nie zulassen würden, würde ich einen andern Weg finden den Wandel vom Paladin zum Jäger zu erklären.



 Danke fürs Lesen und die eventuelle Hilfe :-)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Januar 2010)

Möglich ist es, aber dieser jemand müsste beweisen dass er
die Tradition der Tauren nicht nur respektiert sondern auch
auslebt. Oder dein Elf rettet einem Tauren das Leben. Das
könnte auch ausreichen.


----------



## Cysiaron (10. März 2010)

ich denke, dass nur eine enge freundschaft möglich ist, nicht aber die einbindung in die gesellschaft.

das liegt am umgang mit der natur. 
tauren sind sehr naturverbunden und achten auf das gleichgewicht. zudem sind sie sehr genügsam in ihren ansprüchen.
ein elf müsste schon sehr asketisch leben und würde noch immer anecken.
auch spielt die lebensspanne eine rolle. ab einem alter von 150 jahren kommt ein elf in die pubertät, das sind dann schon drei taurengenerationen.


----------



## thsme (10. März 2010)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> auch spielt die lebensspanne eine rolle. ab einem alter von 150 jahren kommt ein elf in die pubertät, das sind dann schon drei taurengenerationen.




Was ist deine Quelle?


----------



## pedda_w (5. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, das dies in irgendeiner Hinsicht möglich ist!

Ein Taure soll einen Blutelf als Bruder ansehen?
Ich spiele selber einen Tauren und würde dies niemals akzeptieren, da es allseits bekannt ist, 
dass die Blutelfen machtgierige Wesen sind.

Sie sind teilweise überheblich und streben nach immer mächtigerer Magie.

Die Tauren hingegen leben im Einklang mit der Erdenmutter und dem was Ihnen von ihr gegeben wird!


----------



## kneubi (5. Mai 2010)

Wie mein vorposter schon geschrieben hat, ich glaube nicht, dass es RP-Technisch je so weit kommen wird dass ein Blutelf von Tauren aufgenommen wird.

Dieses Machthungrige sein ist tief in den Blutelfen verankert, was meines erachtens die Tauren nicht dulden. Sie leben ja wie schon gesagt, mit dem, was ihnen die Erdenmutter gibt. Sie nehmen sich nichts.

Desweiteren glaube ich nicht, dass ein Machthungriger Blutelf sich dazu herablässt nur mit dem zu Leben was er bekommt.

Gut ich habe im RP schon allerlei dinge gesehen die rein RP Technisch nicht wirklich möglich sind.

Ich schätze RP mässig musst du schon extrem gute Gründe finden (Irgend einen Tauren gerettet, die Tauren von einer Invasion gewarnt und dadurch ein ganzes Dorf gerettet oder sonstwas), dass du akzeptiert wirst... und bis sie dann überzeugt sind dass ein Blutelf die Erdenmutter akzeptiert, kann Jahrhunderte dauern, sollange würde dein Taurenfreund nicht leben.

Kommt halt darauf an ob dieses kleine Abweichung bzw. Umbiegung des RPs deine Bekannten und die RP Spieler mit denen du spielst akzeptiert wird.

Ich hab schon allerlei gesehen.... Schurken die Halbdämonen sind weil sie von Hexenmeistern in den Nether verbannt wurden und weiss der Geier was alles. Daher finde ich den "Verstoss" gegen die möglichkeit hier sogar enorm gering. ^


----------



## pedda_w (5. Mai 2010)

habe etwas darüber nachgedacht.....was ich mir als einziges Vorstellen kann das du als mehr oder weniger gehasster Außenseiter unter den Tauren leben würdest!

Du würdest zwar mit deinem Taurenfreund vl befreundet sein....die restlichen angehörigen des Taurenvolkes würden dir aber mit Missgunst und Abscheu begegnen!
Das Leben eines Aussätzigen unter den Tauren könnte ich mir für einen Blutelf mit einiger Phantasie vorstellen!


----------



## Jabaa (22. Juni 2010)

Wie 150 Jahre 3 Taurengenerationen?

Erstmal beweis^^ und zweitens glaube ich das nicht.


Zudem Blutelfen ja durch ihre magie weitaus an lebenspanne verloren *glaube ich*


Und Tauren haben denke ich (naturverbunden usw.) bestimmt eine lebenspanne von minimum 100 sollten sie nicht durch etwas sterben.


könnte mir sogar vorstellen das sie bis zu 500 jahre alt werden wen sie wirklich nicht durch krankheiten,kämpfe oder so sterben. Ich finde das passt zu solch wesen.


Abgesehen davon ist ein tauren druide Unsterblich vom alter her da er jederzeit im smaragt grünen traum verweilen kann und so nicht altert.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Juni 2010)

Nunja, wenn es ein Elf schaffen würde, bei einem taurischen Würdenträger gut in Ruf zu stehen, könnte auch allgemein sein
Ansehen durchaus positiv sein. Zum anderen haben Elfen auch ein naturbezogenes Erbe, er müsste sich nur daran erinnern.


----------

